# Graphic - Mule taking on cougar



## mountain_waif (Nov 4, 2004)

....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 4, 2004)

That mule would be worth a gold lined stall in my barn....if anything like a cougar came into my pastures with my minis and he GOT IT!!!!! ...lol...I have alwyas been told from alot of old time mule /donkey men, that they are the best protectors out, guess this goes to show its true. Great pictures. My hinny who is only 1 yr. old now, will put his nose right to the ground and literally chase ANY barn cats right out the pasture, and if the angus happen to be grazing right at the fence line he runs that fence line with his nose to the ground making sure no one comes into HIS pasture. He is great with the mini mares, and I dont have to worry about him breeding anyone since they are sterile! Corinne


----------



## minimule (Nov 4, 2004)

I got that in an email too. Amazing! My mini mules are my protectors. They chase the dogs out of the turnout all the time. I had to really watch my yearling molly when I first put the weanlings out with the herd. She kept chasing them like they were a predator. They do make wonderful guard animals.


----------



## wendy4mini (Nov 5, 2004)

GOOD MULE!! GOOD MULE!! I beat that cougar will think twice about having a horse for lunch.


----------



## mountain_waif (Nov 5, 2004)

....


----------



## dbarjminis (Nov 5, 2004)

I posted this comment on the mules only forum I'm on after I received it...

The first thing I thought was "wow!" when I saw this. My mules think they're tuff when they chase the barn cats (and killed my best mouser :-( naughty boys). But then my husband pointed out the two hounds in the background. Most likely, the cat was exhausted or almost dead already - as they would have used the dogs to "run" (hunt) the cat like they do bear, coyote, coon, etc. I guess that's good the mule would be a good protector, but I feel bad for animals that have to die like that for sport. No, I'm not a tree hugger, we are hunters, but if something needs to die by man's hand, it should be quick and letting the mule play with it isn't very nice. Sorry, just had to voice my lowly opinion. Jenny

D Bar J Acres

Darrin & Jenny Neuendorf

[email protected]

www.hoofweb.com/dbarj/index


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 5, 2004)

Dbar, my feelings entirely. I saw those hounds in the background and I too think this is a 'set up'. Not nice at all. IMO


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 5, 2004)

I dont believe in hunting like that either for the sport. BUT, if there was a large cat in my pastures with my horses in ...I sure would hope that a had a good donkey/mule/hinny to take care of the situation before it became a problem with the horses! I just had a close friend lose a Arabian about 3 months back, she was ready to foal within 1 week, a bear killed her (according to the DNR, according to everyone else it was a large cat) , so yes, in cases like that I would love to have a good protector around. I also saw the hounds in the background and thought too, that this cat was already run by the hounds. I dont think this mule was "playing " with it, I think he was killing it and that is there way to do it...they shake or stomp there prey till it is dead... not a very nice site to witness! I agree if a animal has to die, let it be fast.


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 5, 2004)

I do believe that a mule could/would go after a "cat." But check out those pictures- the dogs in both pics are axactly the same - so I wonder if this picture isn't a set-up?


----------



## minimule (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, OK. Since we don't know the whole story......

We are hunters. We do NOT approve of "canned hunts". That would be where you pick the animal you want, they open the cage and you shoot it.

Most Outfitters use hounds to tree cats. This could be a hunt that went south and was just captured on film. The cat could have been trying to defend itself and the mule took offense. I don't think they actually set up the shot. That wouldn't be very easy to do. It is a sad thing for the cougar to go through that much agony.

Wish we could find the whole story.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Nov 7, 2004)

Without regard to the photos, I can say that my mini donks were awesome protectors!! I had a herd of about 25 adults (jack did not run with the jennets) and those ladies let NOTHING get by them. The fox in the back pastures were run off and any neighborhood dog was in trouble if they entered my fields.....I kept telling the neighbors and it took some injured dogs to make them believers.

Very inquisitive animals....a movement, they stared then went to investigate. They ran with my goat herds....and the mini horses.....usually no problems at all. I did have a time when a single jennet was pastured with a group of goats and when another goat entered "HER" field, she stomped it to death! I swear, same type goat, just not one of HERS. I had to remove her from the field and intro any additional ones to the herd for a couple days, then put her back so they all smelled like "hers". She was the only one who was so very individually specific. The others accepted any goat/horse, just no dog/cat types....oh, and rabbits were another "no, no".


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 7, 2004)

dbarj voiced just what I thought, too. If the cat was still able to run/fight, the hounds would NOT have just been sitting calming in the background, I don't believe. I would about bet it was a set-up-and yes, a cruel one at that. I don't much think you would hear those involved admit that this was so,however, so really *knowing* the real, or the "other side of" the story is not likely, IMO. I love and have owned and ridden good mules; one that would viciously attack another animal, of any species, would not be of any "extra" value to me-in fact, it is the one I would pass by if looking to purchase-not saying that some don't believe they want/need that, just that I'm not one of them(re: the caption about what you would pay for that mule....). I think this is sad, and that it is likely that *someone*, somewhere, should be ashamed...


----------



## minimule (Nov 7, 2004)

Guess you've hunted with hounds a lot.

The hounds are not allowed to "attack" the animal. Their job is to tree it. An outfitter will not let his dogs attack as that would be endangering them. This is how he makes his living....'nough said.

To each his own. Believe what you want.


----------



## mountain_waif (Nov 7, 2004)

....


----------



## shminifancier (Nov 7, 2004)

If you look close at picture number 1 That cat is alive~! It is reaching up and trying to get the mule in the face~! The month is wide open and eyes are open that cat is alive and fully trying to get the donk...And yes those dogs are trained not to kill and attack but just to scare and chase the cat but not to attack it....Tree the cat or something like that but should not if trained correctly attack and kill any prey...And that is what those dogs are doing...Is watching and not attacking like good hunting dogs should.... Great mule worth mega bucks for sure....


----------

